# So, did anyone go to Ashton Court?



## Geri (Jul 15, 2007)

If so, what was it like? 

It didn't look very busy on Points West.


----------



## chazegee (Jul 15, 2007)

I did, never been before so can't compare. Kid carpet was brilliant. Mark E. Smith looked a bit confused, and the Mad Prof had serious technical problems with the sound.

Huge queues for the bar, so bad, I almost didn't bother getting drunk (almost)

Nice singer called Beth Rowley, and the worst, most over priced bowl of Nachos I've ever had.

All things considered, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Geri (Jul 15, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Huge queues for the bar, so bad, I almost didn't bother getting drunk (almost)



I knew that would happen! There never used to be a queue at all when most people took their own beer.


----------



## Iam (Jul 15, 2007)

No.


----------



## JTG (Jul 15, 2007)

nope and didn't feel like I'd missed out


----------



## Geri (Jul 15, 2007)

I couldn't bear to see it with a fence around it, and in a different place. I'd rather keep my memories of the old days unsullied.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2007)

i went. my first time. it was ok, danced like a nobber to kid carpet which was ace. queues for drinks were just stupid.

i had fun though, just don't know if it was enough fun to warrant the £15 charge.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 16, 2007)

I sold my ticket at last minute.........kind of glad i did now...


----------



## Isambard (Jul 16, 2007)

Haylz, really wierd question and I ain't stalking you.  
Do you by any chance come from South Bristol and used to live in Newcastle?


----------



## pno (Jul 18, 2007)

I went, wicked atmosphere, loads of laughs!


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2007)

What did you think of the new site? Not the wisest move, considering what happened on Sunday. I wonder if they will put it back to the top next year (if it goes ahead).


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 19, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Haylz, really wierd question and I ain't stalking you.
> Do you by any chance come from South Bristol and used to live in Newcastle?




Stalk away... 

No mate....London, Irish, cardiff


----------



## jusali (Aug 1, 2007)

15 quid to get in!!!!! 
Since when did they start charging?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 1, 2007)

jusali said:
			
		

> 15 quid to get in!!!!!
> Since when did they start charging?


 At least 3 years ago, when I went.


----------



## jusali (Aug 1, 2007)

Blimey, timeflies eh? Thinking about it, it must be at least 6yrs since I last went


----------



## Isambard (Aug 2, 2007)

Talking of Points West, whatever happenend to the Black woman who used to read the news with Bruce on HTV Today? 
She was the only local "ethnic" we ever saw; I was a bit surprised to be honest when we got a curry takeaway in the town a couple of years ago.


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Talking of Points West, whatever happenend to the Black woman who used to read the news with Bruce on HTV Today?
> She was the only local "ethnic" we ever saw; I was a bit surprised to be honest when we got a curry takeaway in the town a couple of years ago.



Do you mean Sherrie Eugene? I know she got married, as my sister's ex-fiancé's mum was very pally with her and I think she went to her wedding.

You should ask butchers for his story of sharing a bed with her!


----------



## Isambard (Aug 2, 2007)

Geri, you just raised such a smile with that.  

Didn't HTV West have the news in sign language too? I think Sherrie jumped in to sign the local weather at 1830 as well. We may be bumpkins but still über vibrant.


----------

